# LB7 Injectors... Leading up to replacement



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I have increased smoke at idle, smells much stronger now compared to a few months ago. Does anyone think these are signs of the injectors dying? They haven't been replaced since new.


Tom

Also, if I unplug Edge Juice, is there any other way for them to notice it was there? I REALLLLLLLLY don't want any issues, they've made all kinds of stupid rules with the injector warranty already!


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

How many miles are on your truck. Depending when it rolled off the line at the factory it may already be up as far as warrenty is concerned. GM gives u 7 years or 200,000 miles. I fought with GM for just over a year and they finally covered mine. Sounds like they are on the outs. Not all of them may be going bad though. All i had was 1 bad and they did all 8. Bring it to a dealer, pay the 90 bucks and have them read. Just because they may be bad doesn't mean they will be covered though. You need to be below i believe 158 or 159 MPA for them to cover them. Bad or not and you are reaching above those numbers they may tell you to stick it basically. Thats what they did with me. Go to dieselplace.com and go to the LB7 forum there is a lot of reading to be done on that site. Also lots of knowledge. Any other questions let me know mine were just done less than a month ago.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I am also going to say I am at 91??? miles, and had until april of 2011 for the warrenty. Mine is also a 04. Never been chipped either.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Myn blew blueish smoke when it kicked into high idle, and 4 of the injectors were done... I'd bet yours are done too....


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

I have 200,000km on it.. around 120k miles. I have to take the chip out before going to the dealer. If i take the edge juice module out, will it be at all possible for them to know I had it in there?


----------



## RacingZR (Nov 14, 2009)

musclecarboy;1093938 said:


> I have 200,000km on it.. around 120k miles. I have to take the chip out before going to the dealer. If i take the edge juice module out, will it be at all possible for them to know I had it in there?


Talk to someone at Edge or someone on diesel forums about that. My buddy just lost the head gasket in his Ford 6.0 and it needs warranty work. He has the Edge module in it and he was told if he runs it for enough hours unplugged they won't be able to detect it. I have NO IDEA if that is true but someone told him that.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey what's the VIN on that truck...? Ryan, you fought with GM? I thought you were supposed to be siging the song of praise all over the internet...? J/k. The guidelines are specific about replacing injectors because of the way Bosch reimburses GM for the failures. There's a specific failure that Bosch recognizes and reimburses GM for and that's what's covered under the (very generous) policy. Many injectors fail, but not necessarily the way that the policy outlines and GM isn't reimbursed for those failures. Dealers that replace the injectors under the policy that don't fail the way they're "supposed" to will usually be debited for the entire job when they go to send the injectors back to GM. Every single diesel injector goes to GM for inspection. Anyway, if your truck is covered under the policy and the injectors fail the return rate test, they're covered. There's also a good chance that, as Ryan found out, you can get them all done if they're the originals and you're having issues that aren't necessarily covered under the policy.

As far as the tuner's concerned, the dealer will either know or be able to scan the computer and find out if there's been a different tune. It is a deal breaker if the dealer wants it to be, but most times they'd rather take the job than mention the tuner.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

I had mine replaced last summer, at about 115,xxx miles. Mine was clearly past the waranty timeline, so I was "fortunate" enough to pay out of pocket.

My truck always idled kinda funny, and smelled stronger than normal on occasion, so I was always second-guessing if they were going or not.

I'll tell you this, in my case, when they went, there was no question as to what was happening, it was obvious. One of my employees noticed the fual guage dropping from the back seat...........

Got back to the shop and fuel was dripping from everywhere on the truck, as the fuel was overfilling the crankcase and blowing right through. If I had the enclosed trailer in tow as usual, it would have been completely black, rather than white.


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

musclecarboy;1091976 said:


> Also, if I unplug Edge Juice, is there any other way for them to notice it was there? I REALLLLLLLLY don't want any issues, they've made all kinds of stupid rules with the injector warranty already!


No. If you return the computer back to stock they will not know. It was not until the LMM that they had certain check sums and algorithms to catch this easily. Technically speaking they COULD research it and find out by looking at tq inputs in trans and other areas but most dont know this or really take the time to do so unless its an engine failure under warranty. Remember though you gotta pay to play


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

my 01 lb7 let go yesterday, it was smoking so bad it looked like a train. traffic and to almost stop cuz you couldnt see anything but smoke. my injectors were replaced around 90k and i have 140k on it now. i hope the dealer can give me some good news tomorrow and will warranty it again. if not its an expensive bill.


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

grf_1000;1108157 said:


> my 01 lb7 let go yesterday, it was smoking so bad it looked like a train. traffic and to almost stop cuz you couldnt see anything but smoke. my injectors were replaced around 90k and i have 140k on it now. i hope the dealer can give me some good news tomorrow and will warranty it again. if not its an expensive bill.


I wouldn't count on them being covered. Mine were replaced at 65k and I'm about double that now with no problems (knock on wood). I now run 2-stroke oil every tank to keep the injectors lubed.


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

i use diesel clean lube every tank. i think i'm switching to 2 stroke oil as well. a lot of guys on the duramax forum swear by it


----------



## PlatinumService (Jan 28, 2010)

Tom,

Highlands chev in aurora did my injectors no questions asked, i did it with 270,000 kms on it and i accidentally left my hypertech chip in and they didnt even question it. but if you remove your chip and tell them it doesnt start when its hot they should do it no problem. do you have the LB7in your truck?


----------



## bluefishbob (Oct 31, 2009)

*diesel tech*

Any diesel these days should be maintaned better than "manufacturers" recomendations.
Fuel filters oil changes and additive. Power service is a great product. Guys that go 7-10 Thousand miles between lofs are asking for trouble. Guys, most injectors are driven by oil pressure. life blood of the engine. soot and other nasy things build up and need to be removed (change ur oil). yeah it cost more to maintain but shure are way cooler than a gasser


----------



## stacks04 (Jan 22, 2008)

bluefishbob;1108714 said:


> Any diesel these days should be maintaned better than "manufacturers" recomendations.
> Fuel filters oil changes and additive. Power service is a great product. Guys that go 7-10 Thousand miles between lofs are asking for trouble. Guys, most injectors are driven by oil pressure. life blood of the engine. soot and other nasy things build up and need to be removed (change ur oil). yeah it cost more to maintain but shure are way cooler than a gasser


The duramax injection system is not oil pressure driven. So to speak. Some folks call the diesel fuel oil The dmax injection is strictly fuel pressure and electronic opening and closing of the injector. The oil pressure is strictly for lubrication purposes and its much cooler than oil pressurized systems like the ford use. It is also much cleaner than any other diesel I have seen. There is always talk on the ford forums about cleaning the turbo ect. You never need to clean your turbo of soot on a dmax.

To the op, the edge is virtually indetectible by a novice or experienced tech. It takes a guy who is really into the theory and parameters to see what may have happened. The edge is also not a programmer, it is a plug and play box so remove it and all is good.


----------

